# J.B.L.



## cobaltbot (Feb 9, 2010)

On a whim I bought this little bottle for the minimum bid to add some color to my meds.  The seller thought it to be a Dr. J. B. Lynas product from Logansport Indiana.  They were pretty prolific like Watkins or Rawlieghs and lasted well into the twentieth century so it could be one of their bottles.  GLASSMAN, what's your middle initial?


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew the initials sounded familiar but didnt recognize the shape. Went and found this displayed with a few other colored bottles. Another one of those bottles that I dug up along the Arkansas river.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice one and thats more in style with the clear one's of theirs I've seen.  There's a lot out there for these guys so if I keep searching I think I could find a labled version to see what it was.  There's a bunch of 2& 3/4 inch boxes for sale that held medicine for corns so that might be what mine was.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 9, 2010)

Please post if you find any additional information on it. I didnt know much about this bottle and really enjoy reading the articles posted on the companies behind the bottles.

 Thanks,
 Jerry


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2010)

................ nice bottles guys! heres the clear one


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2010)

check this out https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-5551/tm.htm


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Link Madman.............once again...... getting some great information from you guys on the forum!!


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2010)

got to love it!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 9, 2010)

I always figured they were J.B. Lynas bottles. Dug a few green ones in the style of the one cobaltbot is holding, just in a larger size and cracked, unfortunately. Once got a clear glass ointment pot embossed with the JBL in a circle, but with a chip on the base, and the exact one privydigger is holding in the linked thread from earlier in '09.

 The ovate clear ones with the Logansport, Ind embossing were extremely abundant in my dump, and showed up in 3 sizes. Probably dug more than 40 or 50 of the darn things so they must be a dime a dozen. I think they held some sort of cosmetic skin lotion? The small ones were everywhere but I only got 3 of the big guys (7 and 7/8ths inches).


----------



## madman (Feb 9, 2010)

nice stuff there  plumby


----------

